# amel motley question



## michael keeling (May 3, 2008)

colud anyone please tell me how i got amel motleys

i have recently had some corns hatch in there i got amel motleys and amels
prob is i had a male anery and a amel female together

how do i get motleys ie do i need both parents to have het motley or motley gene

it might have been possible that another amel has been with her

please help my head is pickled trying to find the answer

pic of one of the babie amel motley









thanks mike


----------



## Skyespirit86 (Feb 23, 2008)

For each characteristic a baby inherits 1 gene from it's mum and 1 from its dad. For something to be visually an amel and a motley the baby needs to inherit 2 amel genes and 2 motley genes, therefore each parent must contribute one of each. The reason a baby needs 2 genes amel genes to be visually an amel is because it is a recessive trait. That means if it only has 1 amel gene the normal, wild appearance will override it. Just about all corn snake mutations are recessive, except the new tessera one so all other traits will aslo follow this same rule. 

If a snake is 'het' it only has 1 copy of a special gene, eg amel, and therefore won't look amel, but if bred to another snake carrying the amel gene could produce amel babies.

Both the parents you had must have been het for motley, and the anery must have been het for amel.


----------



## michael keeling (May 3, 2008)

cheers for that 
would you say this chap is amel motley


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

he's definetly not amel, and he doesn't look motley either. Does he have a pattern on his belly?


----------



## michael keeling (May 3, 2008)

no markings on belly except has a few speckles further towards his tail


----------



## michael keeling (May 3, 2008)

more pics


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

he's a motley then 

*edit: definetly motley, i just saw the new pics


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

But still not Amel


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

hypo motley het amel & anery het amel & motley pairing?

Which would make the young 'un amel motley 100% het coral?


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

could even be normal motley, because motley has its own hypo effect


----------



## cjsnakes (Feb 15, 2009)

what would i get if my norm Carolina and my creamsicle have babies?


----------



## michael keeling (May 3, 2008)

in the past he has been mated with a normal
and we had 
amels, anery, snows, normals never had hypos from him

so what does that mean
im confused now i thought he was a amel


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

then he must be het amel and anery, and the normal would have been too, he is motley, so the normal prob wasn't het motley.

So it looks like he is a normal (poss hypo) motley, het amel het anery.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

michael keeling said:


> in the past he has been mated with a normal
> and we had
> amels, anery, snows, normals never had hypos from him
> 
> ...


I don't think he's a hypo at all - he definitely has more black than I'd expect to see given that Motley reduces the amount of black shown.

No, he's absolutely not an amel - there's an easy test to work out which he is. If he doesn't have red eyes with red pupils, he's not amel. If he has any black pigment anywhere on his body, he's not amel. Amel = Amelanistic = "no black pigment".

He's definitely a Motley het for Amel and Anery (your normal was a normal het amel and anery) and your Anery is het for Amel and Motley.


----------



## Skyespirit86 (Feb 23, 2008)

Obviously the snakes you have bred have various hets which have matched up, really well! Because I wouldn't probably even bother mating two normal corns, with unknown hets. I would just expect a load of normal babies....which I can't sell. So you were very lucky. 

Anyway. I think some corn-morph studying wouldn't do you bad! That way in future you will be able to understand what is going on. Corn genetics really aren't hard, because just about all mutations except 2 (which you probably won't have) follow the same rules- They're all _recessive_. I think I explained how that works pretty well before. ie the idea that a snake must have two copies of the mutated gene (called homozygous/'****') for there to be a visable change. If it has 1 it is just heterozygous/'het'. A het snake might not necessarily look normal since it could be homozygous something else...it could be a lavender het amel. Therefore it has two lavender genes, looks like a lavender, but is carrying one amel gene. If it had two amel genes as well then all the grey you see on a lavender (which is still melanin, it just isn't concentrated enough to appear black) will be gone and the snake will be pretty much white. The name for an lavender amel is opal by the way.

It just looks intimidating because there are so many morph-names. These get easier as time goes on simply because there are only so many original mutations- about 18, with probably only half of that ever being of any relevance to you, and many of the names you hear like plasma, butter, ghost, granite etc are just names given to different combinations of these same mutations. Like opal is amel lav, a snow is amel anery etc. Many combo don't have special names eg amelcinder...people just call it that, for now at least.

Identifying an amel is easy- amels have NO black. Anywhere. So where there was black around the edge of their saddles there will usually be white unless it's a selectively bred line of amels that have had it reduced to nothing (eg 'sunglows'). Even so, since there is a wash of melanin (the black pigment) over the whole snake, when a snake is amel the oranges appears a lot brighter, and pure. The eyes are also orange with a red pupil. Normal snakes have a black pupil like us.

Here's a link to a page on cornmorphs:
http://iansvivarium.com/cornmorphs.html

Or Charles Prtitzels corn morph guide is good. If you learn them you can be more in control when you're breeding stuff- although to be honest your choice to breed two normals without knowing about morphs paid off pretty well.


----------

